# Fluval 405 filter canister - what goes in the baskets?



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I bought a second hand 55 gallon tank which came with a Fluval 405 filter canister and a Marineland Penguin Biowheel 350. The Fluval manual and dvd said to make sure to fill the 4 baskets in the 405 canister with the same stuff that it came with - without mentioning what was in each one originally!! Ackk, you are just supposed to remember?? Anyway, mine only came with bio rings (white ceramic-type noodle thingeys) in the top basket.

The dvd showed the lower two baskets filled with charcoal in bags. I am going to have live plants, so should I just use half this amount of charcoal (ie only fill one basket rather than two) and can I rinse and re-use the white ring stuff that was in the top basket or does this need to be replaced? My lfs sold me some white balls to put in it, but they don't look the same. Does anyone know what is supposed to go in the middle (second from top) basket?

This filter is for up to 100 gallons. Do I need to also run the Penguin Biowheel that came with the tank? Any help would be appreciated. Things have changed a lot in the 25 years since I last had fish!!


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Got the answers in Planted Tank Chat section, but don't know how to delete this post!


----------

